# PLEASE help!!



## bearsfan2 (Nov 5, 2008)

05' manual - My check engine light is on and cruise control won't work. The Diagnostic Trouble Code is P0833 - Clutch Pedal Switch B Circuit.

Not sure where to go from here.

Any ideas??


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had my check engine light up for a couple of days, took it in for warranty work and it got fixed. Can't help you with the cruise control.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bearsfan2 said:


> 05' manual - My check engine light is on and cruise control won't work. The Diagnostic Trouble Code is P0833 - Clutch Pedal Switch B Circuit.
> 
> Not sure where to go from here.
> 
> Any ideas??


Could be a bad switch, or a bad reading from the BCM. Take it to the dealer and let them check it out with the scanner.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you ride your foot on the clutch pedal alot it could throw that code. The computer turns off the cruise cause it thinks it can't tell when you push in the clutch. I'd reset the computer and then be vigilant about not resting your foot on the clutch pedal when your driving and see if the code comes back.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> *If you ride your foot on the clutch pedal alot it could throw that code.* The computer turns off the cruise cause it thinks it can't tell when you push in the clutch. I'd reset the computer and then be vigilant about not resting your foot on the clutch pedal when your driving and see if the code comes back.


:agree


----------

